# need id



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Anyone know what this is


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Appendicula genus.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Looks like the orchid genus Lockhartia. Locakhartia have small yellow flower that come out a wire thin stems between the leaves.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

chuckpowell said:


> Looks like the orchid genus Lockhartia. Locakhartia have small yellow flower that come out a wire thin stems between the leaves.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


Thanks.I believe you've identified it.Now to see if I can get it to flower.


----------

